# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر وللمرة الثانيه ولاحلى بشرة

## فيمتو2006

:Salam Allah:  


*مبروك عليكم الشهر ورجعت المره الثانيه ومعي (** الصبر**) المشهور بظفار (غنى عن التعريف) ............ لتكوني كبشرة بيبي فيس*
*ومن مميزاته:*
*انه يصفي البشره من الشوائب* 
*ويشد البشره من التجاعيد* 
*وينعم البشره مثل بشرة الاطفال*
*وهو علاج فعال في ترميم البشره*
*ويحل كل المشاكل البشره* 
*وتستخدمه العروس عندنا قبل لا تتزوج*
*وهو يفيد ايضا لبعض العلاجات وحالات كثيره*

*باخبركم قصه ........* *في وحده امراه كبيره في السن سافرت للعلاج في الخارج ويوم قابلت الدكتور اندهش ببشرتها قالها انتي شو تستخدمين في بشرتك ......... عاد المراه ارتاحت وضحكت قالت له انا استخدم عشبه في وجهي وكل يوم استعملها وما استغني عنها ...... المهم طلب منها ان تحضر هاي العشبه واتجنن عليها قالها ياريت هاي العشبه عندنا ......... جاعد يتحسر* 

*لا كريمات ولا خراااااااابيط ( بشره صاااااااااافيه ولا حبه في وجهك ) وبدون تجاعيد*

*وتمتعي باحلى بشره بيبي فيس* *ويستعمل للويه وللجسم*
*استخدامه سهل يدهن بليل ويغسل في الصباح ومع الاستمرار شوفي النتيجه بنفسك* 

*وهاي صورته وسعره ب 70 درهم فقط*



*واللي تطلب ترسلي بياناتها على**الخاص*

*الدفع عن طريق الصرافة*
*والاستلام عن طريق**البريد*


*وهاي تجارب* *بعض الاخوات**:* 

*اقتباس**:*
*تسلمين اختي حبيت اكتب**عن تجربتي الشخصية ويا**الصبر**انا استلمت طلبيتي الأسبوع الماضي السبت متأخر شوي**بسبب الإزدحام ويا**اشغال العيد وقصر وقت الخرجة بالليل بسبب الشهر الفضيل**استخدمته لليوم اربع مرات**لا غير**كنت احطه بالليل على والوجه قبل لا انام واخليه للصبح**بس حسيت تغير**رهيب في بشرتي بالرغم من قلة استخدامي له**بشرتي وايد تلعوزت مع الحمل كلها تبقعت**واندمرت حتى كل ما اطالع روحي بالمراية اتحسر**هذا غير انها وايد تتأثر بالجو وقت**الصيف وايد دهنية ووقت البرد دومها متقشرة لو وش من الكريمات استخدم**بس من ساعة**ما بديت استخدم خلطة الصبر وبشرتي عادية طول الوقت وملمسها بدى يرجع طبيعي وناعم**مثل الأول**والحبوب المنتفخة اختفت وراحت وحتى اخواني الشباب لاحظوا الفرق**الكلف والبقع بدت تتفتح**ولون البشرة بشكل عام بدى يتفتح ويتجانس**وانا من**ساعتها مستانسة وفرحانة واشكر في الأخت**وإن شاء الله لها حلاوتها مني اول ما**تختفي البقع نهائيا من وجهي**لأن النتيجة إلي حصلت عليها تسوى اكثر بكثير عن**المبلغ إلي دفعته*

*اقتباس**:*
*خد مورد*
*بس اللي خلى البشرة مشدودة و حسيتها صارت وردية هو**الصبر .. واللحين بعد حاطته ع ويهي .. هههه .. المفروض بالليل بس لان بالليل استخدم**المقشر .. فمن الساعة 1 احط الصبر ع ويهي .. و اسكر الستارة و اكون في غرفة مظلمة** ..* *لحد الساعة 6**روعة .. ويهي يصير احمر مووووت .. هههه كني طماطة .. اليوم**المغرب كل خواني يشوفي علي مفتحين عيونهم .. يقولوا كنج انجليزيه .. حمراء وايد**مشكورة** ..*

*اقتباس**:*
*هلا حبيبتي ... كيفك ان شاء الله بخير** ...*

*انا يا عيوني صارلي الحين يومين استخدمه ... بس الحق ينقال ما شاء الله**نتيجه ولا اروع**بشرتي تفتحت ونورت يمكن لاني استخدمت الصبار مع الاعشاب** ....* *ما اقدر امدح اكثر لا يحسبوني البنات ابالغ ... بس صبروا علي شوي وبخبركم عن**اخر النتائج ... بس صدق والله الشاهد ارتحت على الصبار وخصوصا الاعشاب ... حسيت**النتيجه احسن** ..*

*والله يوفقك الغاليه يا رب ... ولا يحرمنا منك يا**عسل**وصدقيني ادعيلك من كل قلبي الله يشفيلك الوالده ويقومها بالسلامه** ...* *وان شاء الله نسمع اخبار حلوه عنها ... اجر وعافيه عليها** ...*

*عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها**قالت: (دخلت على رسول الله حين توفي أبو سلمة وقد جعلت علي صبراً فقال: ما هذا يا**أم سلمة؟ فقالت: إنما هو صبر يا رسول الله ليس فيه طيب. فقال: إنه يشب الوجه فلا**تجعليه إلا بالليل وتنزعيه بالنهار)رواه النسائي وأبو داود**شب يشب شبابا** :* *صار شابا** ..* 

*وكل عام والجميع بالف*
*خير*







المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## فلونة

الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## سحابة مرت

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## وفاء زايد

بـالــتــوفـيــق حـبــوبــه ..

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## malakmaroc

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ام رشوودي

ذموووووفقة

----------


## فيمتو2006

> الله يوفقج يا رب


جميعا يارب

----------


## فيمتو2006

> اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها
> 
> اللـــــهم آمـــــين


أجمعين

----------


## أم العطور

موووووووووووووووووفقه ^^

----------


## جنة الصحراء

موفقة

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقه

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## مامانيه

مووووووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## الطنيجيه

موووووفقه

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

موفقة

----------


## فيمتو2006

تسلمين اخواتي ع المرور 
والتوفيق للجميع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## فيمتو2006

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


مشكوره

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## قطوه مينونه

°• اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها اللـــــهم آمـــــين °•

°• للـــــــــــــــــــرفع °•

----------


## فيمتو2006

> °• اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها اللـــــهم آمـــــين °•
> 
> °• للـــــــــــــــــــرفع °•


أجمعين

----------


## آهــآتـ

مـوفقـهـ^^

----------


## وعد الشامسي

الله يوفقج أختي

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## اريج 7

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا

----------


## Remani

موفقة الغلا

----------


## فيمتو2006

> مـوفقـهـ^^


جميعا

----------


## فيمتو2006

> الله يوفقج أختي


 جميعا اختي

----------


## فيمتو2006

> مووووووووووووووووووووفقة الغلا


جميعا الغلا

----------


## فيمتو2006

> موفقة الغلا


جميعا الغلا

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

للرفع

----------


## فيمتو2006

صباح الخير

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

وينج اختي نبا نشتري

----------

